# January 13' COTM Winner Starchy



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Car of the Month Winner
January 13'
*​*
Descriptive Thread Title: Starchyz Cruze
*
*Name: Erik W*

*Location: IL, Aurora*

*Car Info: 2011, Chevy, Cruze, Eco: *

*Stock Options: Whats that? :smile:*
*
Modifications:

Exterior: Plastidipped Black Eco Rims W/One Red Spoke, Red Rally Armor Mud Flaps, Hyper Yellow Fog Lights, PlastiDip All Silver pieces,Rear Emblems Debadged, Front Chevy Logo Blacked Out, Vortex Generators(Tiny Sharkfins), Stickers for aftermarket parts, Hood Tilt, CAI Ducting, Front Lower Grill Removal. 3 Red Intercooler Sprayers, Taillights and Side Markers Smoked. Magnaflow Muffler tip.

Interior: All Silver Black Plastidipped. Red Headliner. Rear seats, carpet, and trunk carpet and plastic weight removal. Total Reduction 125 Pounds

Performance: E85 Tune, 440cc Injectors, ZZP FMIC, ZZP Downpipe, Injen CAI Spec 2+ Clutch, 1.8 MZO M32-6 Transmission swap(better gearing than 1.4 MF3 (IMO) DGR coilovers, AMSOIL 75w-90 Translube, Red Intercooler Sprayers, Muffler Delete.
Guessing horsepower ~250 Torque ~270 (we will see after i do some runs on the new clutch after its broken in completely)

Future plans: Getting into 13s in the Quarter Mile. A Set of Good Tires, Red Bride Racing Seats, Brake Upgrade, Ultra Racing Bars, Roll Cage, Engine internals and Possibly Sequential Twin Turbo? We will see... XD


Other info: I can solve the rubiks cube in under 20 seconds lol.

































*


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

congrats starchy! that is a sick looking cruze man!!
In fact it is so good looking, I drew a doodle of it parked while a t-rex spits out fire in the background. :th_coolio:


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Congratulations your car is sick

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well done Starchy. Very well done.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats and nice car.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank You all very much for your kind words and support‼ And Action Hank thank you so much for the drawing‼‼ That really made my Day:happy: I also would like to thank everyone on the forum for teaching me so much about cars and the cruze in general. I am excited to grow with you all and learn about this vehicle as time progresses. Thanks again‼‼


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Starchy said:


> Thank You all very much for your kind words and support‼ And Action Hank thank you so much for the drawing‼‼ That really made my Day:happy: I also would like to thank everyone on the forum for teaching me so much about cars and the cruze in general. I am excited to grow with you all and learn about this vehicle as time progresses. Thanks again‼‼


Congrats! 

BTW, did you get my PM regarding the Lordstown meet?


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Congrats!
> 
> BTW, did you get my PM regarding the Lordstown meet?


No I did not :/ can you resend it? I am interested in going though‼


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Starchy said:


> No I did not :/ can you resend it? I am interested in going though‼


Good I wanna see your car in person.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

nice car, very interested in the trans swap is there a link to a thread on that?


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

congrats man


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> nice car, very interested in the trans swap is there a link to a thread on that?


Yes there is‼ Thank you. 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/10500-putting-1-8l-trans-1-4l-any-advice.html


----------



## moegood3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey what side of Aurora east or west, I live out in La Salle County. I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

east side by montgomery


----------

